# Best terrain park?



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

I've been snowboarding for 2 years now. and every year we'd go up to canaan/timberline,WV for 3 days in a cabin and that was fine. Now I'm getting into freestyle more than freeride and canaans park sucks. So what resorts have good terrain parks that i wont get bored of easily? I live right outside washington DC and am lookin for a no more than 5 hour drive

thanks a lot

nate


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm gunna say you best bet is probably gunna be 7 springs for the amount of time you want travel. Over the past couple of years they have been making it better and better. But if you are looking for something a little closer that you can get to more frequently try Liberty or Whitetail. Personally I am partial to Liberty Cause its like 25 min from home so i'll go like 3 or 4 times a week. But i will say this Whitetails park has a better flow.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

personally the best terrain park, is nature itself

nothng better than hoiking yerself off natural hits, to test your skills and emphasise truly original self expression.

parks just have too many damn fences! but each to their own (but i can;tbe tamed roar! )


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hop a plane fly into DIA, take a shuttle to Breckenridge, Keystone, or Copper. Should be less than 5 hrs travel time for that...


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> personally the best terrain park, is nature itself
> 
> nothng better than hoiking yerself off natural hits, to test your skills and emphasise truly original self expression.
> 
> parks just have too many damn fences! but each to their own (but i can;tbe tamed roar! )


I agree that natural hits tend to be a little more fun. But I enjoy the park as well. adn you also have to look at where people are like reall around me there isn't anything you can hike to. so if you want the big hits you gottta stay in the park.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^Yeah, the east coast seen just doesn't offer up the natural terrain like in the west.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> ^^^Yeah, the east coast seen just doesn't offer up the natural terrain like in the west.


 Well not unless you wanna go way north. But even then its not the same. But oh well ya know not all of us can live on the western side of the country. Plus it gives me somethign to look forward to


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i've seen some nice vid come out of snowshoe so it looks like they have something decent going down there. never been there so take it for what its worth...

liberty (in PA) usually has a nice park...something for everyone at every ability level. the only problem is that it gets very crowded. whitetail's park isnt usually as nice as liberties but its bigger and more spread out so its not as crowded.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

T.J. said:


> liberty (in PA) usually has a nice park...something for everyone at every ability level. the only problem is that it gets very crowded. whitetail's park isnt usually as nice as liberties but its bigger and more spread out so its not as crowded.


The nice thing about Libertys' park is you don't have to go back down the mountain to get back to the top of it ; well at least in westside. At Whitetail you have to ride all the way down to the bottom of the mountain and then go back up. But the thing about how Whitetail is setup up is since all the features are so spread out once you come off of one you have plenty of time to setup for the next. At liberty it sometimes seem like as soon as you come off one transition your on top of the next jump or box or whatever.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ah the Stowe Vid... By the Meatheads? They have done a pretty good job showing off what the eastside can have. Great trailer here. Looks almost as good as some of the stuff we have out here


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> The nice thing about Libertys' park is you don't have to go back down the mountain to get back to the top of it ; well at least in westside. At Whitetail you have to ride all the way down to the bottom of the mountain and then go back up. But the thing about how Whitetail is setup up is since all the features are so spread out once you come off of one you have plenty of time to setup for the next. At liberty it sometimes seem like as soon as you come off one transition your on top of the next jump or box or whatever.


very true about both mtns


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

But you gotta live with what you have. Unless you wanna move west, Then you can just have the pretty much the best conditions and parks you can hope for.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Stowe's park is nasty and they actually have a few different areas. I was there last year and they were doing a crazy Free-Heel skiing competition. These guys were going huge off the hits in the park, some of the sickest shit I've seen. I actually think the best park in the east or at least it was for a long time but I haven't been in a couple of years is at Mountain Creek in NJ. They have no real mountain or trails so it's basically all park. They have some huge hits and I believe that's where Danny Kass got so steezy


----------

